# Petsmart sale



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey folks,

A reminder, the Petsmart on I-35(E) North (Stemmons Fwy) between the intersections of 121 and FM3040 (Round Grove Rd) is having a 50% off moving sale on Wednesday the 24th. Doors open at 9:00 am.


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sweet, how long will the sale last Phil. I'm guessing till every thing is gone? and is everything in the store 50% off or just certain things?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm not sure how long the sale will last, but my guess is it's just for today. The store will be closed tomorrow and I think Petsmart as a whole has Black Friday sales. 


The 50% off price doesn't include cat or dog food, cat litter, or dog treats. From what I heard while I was in there this morning is that nearly everything in the fish section is on sale, including the fish. Now's a great time to grab Eheim Ecco filters! There was a 29g Biocube there that would be in the area of $115.00 with the discount. *sigh* If only I had the space...LOL


Get on down there and take advantage!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if only I had money, only one check a month... could always see if I could borrow some money.


----------

